# quick day trip



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

Gave the young fella a day off school(much to his delight, but not mums!) so I could take him for a ride up bush. Here's a couple of things we found. The copperhead was my fault, hard to see with the shadows on the road doing a 110kph


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

whyme where abouts in melb did you go? looks suspiciously like daylesford?


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

saw heaps of dragons and frogs


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

ok now i am starting to think gippsland


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 3, 2009)

When i was his a age i used to love having a day off and spending it with dad. just don't do it too often, school is important (yes i am a teacher).


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

kupper said:


> whyme where abouts in melb did you go? looks suspiciously like daylesford?


 PM sent


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> When i was his a age i used to love having a day off and spending it with dad. just don't do it too often, school is important (yes i am a teacher).


 So is my missus. I'm still in the dog house


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 3, 2009)

whyme said:


> So is my missus. I'm still in the dog house



Haha, i think the benefits of an occasional day with dad doing man stuff far outways anything he would miss in just one day of school. Good onya, hope he turns out to be a ripper little herper.


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheers wariukazi. He's starting to show a lot of promise. School holidays now, so off we go


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice photos, especially of the Southern Leaf Green Tree Frog (Litoria nudidigitus). Were the frogs sitting out in the open during the day? I loved skipping school and heading to the bush, don't do it any more though. Rather I skip Uni and head to the bush! 

Aaron


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Nice photos, especially of the Southern Leaf Green Tree Frog (Litoria nudidigitus). Were the frogs sitting out in the open during the day? I loved skipping school and heading to the bush, don't do it any more though. Rather I skip Uni and head to the bush!
> 
> Aaron


 We found the frogs about 9pm so it was pitch black. I thought they may have been leaf greens. I was actually looking at buying some, but with not much frog experience, i got basic gtfs instead. Awsome looking frogs though. photos dont do em justice. P.S. Stop skipping uni:lol:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 3, 2009)

So its a secret where you went? oh well i guess i'll have to keep going to Foster then. Unless of course you'd like to share the destination!!!


----------



## whyme (Apr 3, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> So its a secret where you went? oh well i guess i'll have to keep going to Foster then. Unless of course you'd like to share the destination!!!


 Buchan and the snowy river trail. And then all the way up to Won Bon, eden etc. Won Bon tip used to be the best place for lacies. You could see 30 odd in the space of 30 mins. but they filled it in and have lockable bins now. When we spoke of holidays, my missus used to get embarrassed when I'd say we went to the tip for the day:lol: Now she justs accepts it.Buchan is about 4hrs from melbourne but well worth the trip.


----------



## brycehf (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pics. Your boy looks like he is enjoying the sickie you gave him


----------



## adz83 (Apr 3, 2009)

great work mate,wish my old man did that wen i was young


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 4, 2009)

mi dad neva give me a da of skool but at eest i no mi redding and riting eh . now i take my children bush at every opportunity8)


----------



## Jarden (Apr 5, 2009)

borntobnude said:


> mi dad neva give me a da of skool but at eest i no mi redding and riting eh . now i take my children bush at every opportunity8)





Um are you serious?


----------

